# bought a container of coconut oil



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*How do you use this? Can they eat it and how much and how often? Also how much and how often on their coat?*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I add 1/4 of teaspoon to his food everyday and rub the same amount on my hands to work over his hair once or twice a week. Now with his new haircut I believe I'll be doing it once a week.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I take a pea sized dab, rub it on my hands, run my hands through her hair and continue until I have gotten pretty much all her hair covered, very lightly. Maybe using a total of a quarter teaspoon. I do it only right after a bath, before blow drying. You don't want to get buildup, and you don't want so much that it makes the coat heavy. MiMi steals out of the jar any chance she gets, but I don't feed it to her regularly.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Coconut Oil is really great for humans and animals


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I cycle between 1 tbsp of yogurt and 1/4 tsp of peanut butter, 1/4 tsp of coconut oil as food topping at breakfast time. 

I'm not particularly fond of the lingering smell so I only touch my fingers on it and then use that amount to take out tangles. 

If I were to apply it to his coat I would do what we were taught to do with human hair back in India. Apply to hair one day before shampooing (not a lot, we did 1/2 tbsp for human hair, shoulder length), let it stay overnight, wash out the next day. This is because of concerns Stacy mentioned in the other coconut oil thread, you don't want hair to become overly dependent on oil (by always having it on). Skin stops producing it's own oil if it has enough outside resources. 

Now I don't have any studies to prove it, so take it or leave it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thanks everyone...I won't use it often, but I will use it to cook with. I read that it is really good for us....LOL I gave her a little tiny bit on her food the other day and she really seemed to enjoy it.*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> I cycle between 1 tbsp of yogurt and 1/4 tsp of peanut butter, 1/4 tsp of coconut oil as food topping at breakfast time.
> 
> I'm not particularly fond of the lingering smell so I only touch my fingers on it and then use that amount to take out tangles.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aastha, now I get it. The way if you have dry skin and always use a lot of moisturizer, your skin stops producing oil. Whereas, if you have oily skin and use something drying, it produces ever more oil.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Thanks Aastha, now I get it. The way if you have dry skin and always use a lot of moisturizer, your skin stops producing oil. Whereas, if you have oily skin and use something drying, it produces ever more oil.


Yes, exactly! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

This is an article on WebMD about consuming coconut oil. It's a saturated fat like any other saturated fat.

Coconut Oil Uses & Your Health

For topical uses, it seems to be a great product.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Just a minute ago, I posted the below in the other thread talking about coconut oil. Rather than retype the same info, I'm just c/p'ing it here too. I really don't have any personal knowledge of coconut oil, just the following:


Coincidentally, my college age daughters were home this weekend and were just talking to me about coconut oil yesterday. They are currently taking a nutrition class and said their professor said last week that the absolutely worst and unhealthiest oil to ingest is coconut oil, and to never use for cooking/in food. She also told them all the "palm oils" are bad but that coconut is the worst. I really don't know anything about it, but that is what my daughters' nutrition professor has told their class. It's just coincidental they would tell me this yesterday and this conversation came up here today.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I read yesterday that it helps lower cholesterol, ward off heart disease...jeez...now your daughter says its bad. Ugh!!! I have a huge container of it...LOL Guess I'll be moisturizing more often..*


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, again, personally I know nothing about it, just what my daughters relayed to me from their nutrition professor.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi

i got a jar of coconut oil.wow wow wow.so wonderful.i love it.i used it on my toy poodle and the shih tzu.and my maltese.now i am so enjoy blush my dogs.no matt and so smooth.took me only a few min to blush or my dogs.now i will grown my shoh tzu coat back as we go in to winter.

thank you so much.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use organic coconut oil as one of the rotating oils for feeding Dr. Harvey's. It smells so good...yummm.


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been using coconut oil for a while. I give about 1/2 tsp twice a week. I either let my pups lick it off of a spoon, or I drizzle it over their chicken. I also give me pups coconut flakes...I give the larger ones as treats, the smaller ones I sprinkle on their food once in a while.

Coconut oil is a saturated fat. That being said, it isn't "bad" for you unless it's the only type of oil your are consuming. It's also a natural product & very easily digested.

Here's some good information about the benefits of coconut oil:
Coconut Oil Information


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the link, Teresa. That was very informative.


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh good! You're very welcome


----------

